# bobs boat trailers norfolk



## seahunt21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just wanted to share with you guys my experience with Bobs. Hopefully I can save you the headache of dealing with this shop. Originally I took my trailer in to them instead of Portsmouth trailer because they offered free estimates and Portsmouth wanted $70 just to look at it. I dropped the boat off on Feb 19 and was getting new leaf springs, hubs and ubolts. I got a call on Friday saying the job was completed. I arrived right as the storm started so took a quick look at the trailer and everything appeared OK. Sunday I had off so I crawled under the trailer to grease leaf springs etc to find a one inch gash in the gel coat and a nut missing on one of the leaf springs and a few other nuts were also left untightened. I couldn't do anything until they opened at 9 o'clock Monday morning. So I arrived at 9 at the shop which the employees as well as Bob didn't even show until 9:15. I went in without the boat because I wasn't going to haul it until I had corrected the leaf springs. Showed Bob the pics and of course he wanted me to bring the boat back. Gave me a few nuts and sent me home to get the boat. After seeing the gash he says about 8 times there is no way it happened there. Even though there was blue paint which matched the stands. Also when originally brought in I told him I wanted all 10 ubolts replaced regardless of whether they needed it. He only replaced 4. Also he checked other measurements on the trailer which some were off up to 1 1/2 inches. After 1 week, $1000, and 8 hours of my time at the shop to babysit, job completed, repair to gel coat done and trailer is like brand new again. Moral of the story....DO NOT TAKE YOUR TRAILER TO BOB.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

B.o.a.t. Break out another thousand $$ IT MAKES YOU:--|


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I talked to that guy about a new tralier a few months ago and the prices he quoted were crazy......I bought the exact tralier in N.C. for over 2000 dollars less. I could tell by talking on the phone with him that he was not someone that I could deal with. He has the attitude mabee this guy is a sucker so I will stick it to him if I can. Not suprised he jacked up your tralier but Portsmouth trailer is a bunch of crooks as well. You are better off working on your tralier yourself. I had Portsmouth tralier replace all the bearings once on a six month old tralier and when I asked for the old bearings they said they threw them away. I dropped off my tralier and asked them to look it over and grease the bearings...They said I told them to replace the bearings...It cost me over 600 dollars and the tralier was brand new. I contacted the builder Magic Tilt and told them that Portsmouth tralier said the bearings were bad on my new tralier. They also wanted to see the bearings and races that were replaced... later that week Portsmouth Tralier offered to give my money back.


----------

